# Most Akward Position Contest!



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ohhhh cool!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

not ver good pics but i'll show anyways...



first pic is most arkward face... not the horses nesecarily... but mine!! lol

second pic is most arkward leg placement

third is most arkward position... it looks really weird lol

forth is most arkward game... my br and moo playing battle of the walnuts!!!



post more later


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Do they have to be jumping over a jump?

If not, here are three for that class:





























I don't know where this one should go... Movement?











Tail...











Mane...












And most awkward leg placement (notice her front feet are crossed as well... I think she had just been spinning and stopped awkwardly):


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

.4 most awkword face

meet sunny. he was theraputic riding pony at my barn. now he's semi retired (one little boy loves him to bits so we still use him once a week)


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Most akward postion on a horse


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

CLoud, That one little black and white pony. OMG AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. That is way too funny!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Lonestar22 said:


> CLoud, That one little black and white pony. OMG AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. That is way too funny!


 What about the expression of the other horse?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

Bahaha^ great shot CloudsMystique. I love the look on the one horses' face.. Like "woah way too close"


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha, thanks guys 

The little "pony" is actually a 15hh horse now : )


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

Entering Lady into the most awkward face .


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

^^ lol


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Someone, so nicely took a GREAT picture of my gelding jumping over a pole (*Says in sarcastic voice xD*) I will put this in *The MOST akward jump* Picture 3 of 19 from Rescued Arabian


----------



## jonab (May 9, 2011)

OOOh just in time!
number 3 (on my horse)
Not really sure what happened here, stupid hands, legs, body...Just everything. I was having a bad day!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh lord..here are some horrid pictures on my first horse,Jasmine. She's an arab and look at the foot placement and those are dress boots because I didn't have any other type of boots =D










Gidget during christmas...what an awkward face.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Most akward sleeping postion 

















Most akward postion on a horse 
lol idk why i did this.









Most akward face 


















Most akward leg placement 

















Most akward movement 









Most akward mane 









Most akward tail 
















random tail in the back









Most akward other 
















he REALLY liked having his hair braided...


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

^^ I just about died when I realized what you were saying! LOL


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

te-he!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

maybe I'll post pics later. Right now I'm subscribing cuz this is hullarious!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

what does everyone mean by "im subscribing"

dont you subscribe when you make a post??


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

yes when you post something on a thread. So some people just say "I'm subscribing" just for something to say so that they can still view the post but not have to be able to say stuff. If that makes sense lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lol ok- still learning HF lingo


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

haha that's okay


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

what does bump mean and double post?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

bump means like you are trying to get people to respond to your post and help... or like trying to grab attention... 

double post means you posted twice....


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

bump is just when people want their thread to go to the 'New Posts' page or when they want to notify all the already subscribed people. It's pretty much just to get the thread going again.
Double post is when one person posts twice in a row instead of putting everything on one post.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i still dont fully understand bump :/


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

One Awkward Canter









Dog Shake


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

corniowalk i love him  he looks like he has quite the personality


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

when tinyliny was seeing if i was on she said: bump. marlea are you there?


----------



## dphl1995 (Jun 6, 2011)

Most akward leg placement (Tucker's leg, not mine, lol)









Most akward movement









Most awkward tail








http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g374/dphl1995/Horses I Feed/004.jpg


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

This thread is just too funny!

Here's Dakota and her most awkward face entry:


----------



## Horselover165 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovely thread..


----------



## JenR865 (Jul 21, 2011)

haha cool


----------

